# Bild in Pixel Bild umwandeln



## Lunam (17. August 2007)

Wie kann ich das Bild im Anhang (nur die Blume) in ein Pixel Art umwandeln?

Wie das nur mit der Handzeichnung ohne schwarze Linien geht weiß ich aber schon ein fertiges Bild umwandeln O_O

http://www.rocards.de/images/item/629.gif <--- Pixel Art


----------



## Leola13 (18. August 2007)

Hai,

viel Zeit, Geduld und Arbeit.

Hier vier Einsteigertuts von Ulf-Theis : Pixelart

und auch noch einmal von PSD

Viel Spaß und Erfolg.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lunam (18. August 2007)

Das hilft mir leider nicht viel ich will die Blume ja nicht nochmal neu zeichnen =/


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. August 2007)

Du kannst ein Bild nicht einfach so in Pixel Art umwandeln, oder zumindest nicht mit einem brauchbarem Ergebniss. Das ist eine der Aufgaben bei denen wohl jedes Grafikprogramm (selbst Photoshop) an seine Grenzen stößt. Da hilft nurnoch die gute alte Handarbeit.


----------



## Lunam (18. August 2007)

Hmmm.ich glaub ich weiß wie ichs machen kann nur muss ich da auf mein Grafiktablett warten T_T


----------



## Lunam (28. August 2007)

sieht das den wie ein Pixelart aus:

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o279/Engelchen18/blumepixelbvvvv.gif


----------



## ikon (29. August 2007)

Hi,

schau doch mal bei http://hello.eboy.com/eboy/index.php vorbei. Das ist DIE Adresse die mir zu Pixelart einfällt. Vielleicht findest Du dort ein paar Tuts oder kannst Dir ein paar Tipps bzw. Anregungen holen.

ikon


----------

